# Golden Groomer Central Jersey



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

I am up from Florida for the Holiday's can anyone recommend a Golden groomer in Central Jersey ?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

You may consider it more northern NJ but I go to Morris Animal Inn in Morristown. They do a ton of goldens and do a very professional job. Good luck


----------

